# I'll add a little good news too - Bianca's feeling better!



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

I had to take Bianca, our 9 year old rescue (now with us for 4 months) to the vet on Friday for a major yeast infection of the skin. She is already doing much better and the smell is already greatly reduced. She has to be on the antifungals for a month, then be re-evaluated, then possibly another month if she still has any signs of the yeast. 

My only problem is that she is a master at not swallowing her pills! We keep finding them on the floor. I even check her mouth with my fingers to make sure she's not hiding it in her cheek or something. Can they bring a pill back up once they've swallowed it? I swear that's what she's been doing. :doh: I've found that the only way to make sure she's getting her pills is to put them in her raw food, then she eats it all right down.

But all in all, she's on the mend! YAY! She is the absolute BEST golden we've ever had!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Glad to hear that Bianca is on the mend. 

Isn't it funny how our dogs refuse to swallow a pill but will eat other yucky things with no problem at all.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that's great news! It's so heartwarming when members of our senior community are doing well!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That is definitely good news! I'm happy to hear her skin is clearing up - and the smell, too, for your sake!

I laughed at C's Mom - it's SO true. Poo? Sure!! I'll eat poo!! That little tiny white pill you've lovingly wrapped in peanut butter for me? Pfft.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bianca*

So very glad to hear about Bianca's good news!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am glad that she is doing so well. My Beau was the same way with pills. The only thing that I found that worked with him was the Natural Balance beef rolls. I shredded and then made little balls and with the pill in the middle. He loved that stuff so much he would grab it and chow it down. Never again did I find the pills on the floor. They come in all different kinds of flavors
Here Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance® Dog Food Rolls


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

One of my dogs use to spit her pills back up frequently. I ALWAYS had trouble getting her to take them no matter what I used, such as cheese, peanut butter, etc. to disguise them in. I started giving her tablets in Braunschweiger, no more problems, she loved it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bianca*

So glad to hear that Bianca is doing better!!


----------

